# Want Web Cam driver for ubuntu 9.10



## Sathish (Mar 11, 2010)

*Want Web Cam driver for ubuntu 9.10 64 bit*

Pl help early as possible. 
Web cam model: Frontech e-cam - 2 megapixel camera..


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you tried just installing Cheese and skype on your system and seen if it works. There are mixed reports of it working and not working on 9.10.


----------



## aashish.joshi (Mar 15, 2010)

cheese works, dunno about skype...haven't tried...


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 16, 2010)

My intex webcam IT-305WC worked out of box in cheese and skype.

So first step is to install cheese.


----------



## Sathish (Apr 24, 2010)

installed cheese.. but skype did not detect my web cam..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2010)

You may try referring to *this page*.


----------

